# Mountain Hares



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

If you're on facebook or twitter you'd of seen these but finally getting round to putting them on here. Taken on a recent trip to Scotland, awesome day photographing these hardy creatures in the snow 

I've got hundreds but here's a selection.

#1









#2









#3









#4









#5









#6









Some up on the Guardian website and in the paper on Saturday

Cheers!
drew


----------



## XtrailAndy (Oct 14, 2013)

Quality shots, Drew. Well done for sticking it out in those conditions.

Andy...


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Great shots Drew


----------



## steve204me (Jul 19, 2013)

Excellent!

Well done, and thank you for posting.


Steve.


----------



## streaky (Dec 2, 2006)

Some wonderful pictures. Thanks for showing.


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

Thanks everyone 

drew


----------



## Neno330 (Dec 19, 2013)

great shots


----------

